# Newbie needing advice on how to set up surround sound



## deecee (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi,

I just purchased a JVC Satellite Speaker System SP-XF71. I'm not crash hot with this home audio stuff but I am assuming that I need an amplifier or subwoofer to be able to get this to work with my TV? 

There are Audio plugs in the back of my TV but the wire I got with the speakers is just speaker cable. Below are the specs, if I do need an amplifier which would be best suited as I don't want to blow the speakers with an oversized amplifier hehe  

I also have a DVD player so i'm a little confused.

Specs - 

Surround Speaker Specifications 
Type: 2-Way, 3-speaker bass reflex 
Magnetically shielded 
Speaker Unit: 2 x 5.5cm, 1.5cm dome 
Frequency Range: 90Hz to 20kHz 
Impedance: 6 Ohms 
Power Handling Capacity: 100W 
Sound Pressure Level: 81dB 
Dimensions (each): (L) 25cm x (W) 25cm x (H) 110.4cm 
Weight (each): 3.9kg 
Centre Speaker Specifications 
Type: 2-Way, 3-speaker bass reflex 
Magnetically shielded 
Speaker Unit: 2 x 5.5cm, 1.5cm dome 
Frequency Range: 90Hz to 20kHz 
Impedance: 6 Ohms 
Power Handling Capacity: 100W 
Sound Pressure Level: 81dB 
Dimensions (each): (L) 34cm x (W) 8.7cm x (H) 10.3cm 
Weight (each): 1.1kg 

Thanks Heaps,

Dale C


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF deecee. We're glad you found us.

Yes you will need an amplifier to drive those speakers. For most people a surround receiver does the trick at reasonable cost. There are good ones by all the major brands - Pioneer, Denon, Yamaha, and Onkyo spring to mind. Don't worry about having too much power.

You'll connect both the TV and the DVD player to the receiver. If you have a satellite or cable box connect that directly to the receiver. If not, then use those red/white leads from the TV to the receiver.

Do some shopping and post back with ones that fit your price range and we will make suggestions.

Again, welcome to TSF.
yustr


----------



## deecee (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Yustr thanks for the warm welcome 

Makes sense what you said, I did a quick look online as I'm hoping to buy one second hand (spent too much money renovating)! How does this sound?

*Sherwood RD-6105 - 500W, 5.1 Audio/Video Receiver. 
Comes with remote, manual and warranty card.*


Features


* 100 Watts per channel x 2 in Stereo Mode with less than 0.9% THD,
40 Hz-20 kHz, 6 Ohms
* 100 Watts x 5 in Surround Mode
* DTS
* Dolby Digital
* Dolby Pro Logic II (Movie, Music, Custom and Matrix)
* 2 Coaxial and 1 Optical Digital Inputs
* Unified Remote Control
* 3 DSP Modes
* Subwoofer Preamp Output
* 3 A/V Inputs
* 4 Audio Inputs
* 6-Channel Direct Inpu * Front Panel A/V Input
* Tone Direct
* Cinema EQ
* Source/Feature Memory
* Dynamic Range Control
* Totally Discrete Amplifier Stage (TDAS)
* Quartz PLL Tuning
* Preset Scan
* 30 Station Presets
* Digi-Link III
* System Illumination
* Sleep Timer
* Dimensions: 17 3/8" W x 5 1/2" H x 14" D


Thanks again


----------



## deecee (Mar 19, 2009)

And there is also this one which has a subwoofer? Can I use the Subwoofer also? Which one would you think is the better option? I have no idea..Thanks again. 

The speakers aren't included with this he is just selling the amp and sub. 

Amplifier 

Power Output : Front: Max 110W x 2 

Power Output : Centre: Max 110W 

Power Output : Rear: Max 110W x 2 

Power Output : Subwoofer: Max 150W 

Function : CD/DVD 

Interface 

Audio Line IN(Digital) : 1 

Output Terminal(Front/Center/Rear/Subwoofer) : Yes/Yes/Yes/Yes 

Output Terminal(Front/Center/Rear/Subwoofer) : Terminal Type: PUSH-IN 

Video Singal IN : No 

Video Signal Out : Composit(Monitor): 1 

Video Signal Out : Component: 1 

Video Signal Out : HDMI: 1 

MIC Volume : RCU 

External FM/MW Antenna : Yes/Yes 

Audio Line IN(Analog) : Aux 

Audio 

Sound Effect : DTS 

Sound Effect : Dolby Digital 

Sound Effect : Dolby Prologic 

Sound Effect : Dolby Prologic II 

Sound Effect : DSP Sound Mode 

Sound Effect : 2Ch Stereo(By-Pass) 

Sound Effect : XTS, XTS Pro 

Test Tone : Yes 

Sound Level : Yes 

Mute : Yes 

Dimmer : Yes 

Sleep : Yes 

Screen Saver : Yes 

VSM : Yes 

Tuner 

Type : PLL 

Band : FM/AM 

Tuning Range : FM1 / 50 kHz, 100 kHz: 87.50~108.00 MHz(50kHz) 

Tuning Range : MW / 9 kHz: 522~1620 kHz 

Tuning Range : OIRT / 100kHz: - 

Station Preset : 50 

Clear : Yes 

External FM/MW Antenna : Yes(75ohm) / Yes 

DVD/CD Player 

Playable DISC Format : CD/DVD/DVD-R/RW/DVD+R/RW/DVD Audio/VCD/SVCD/CD-R/CD-RW/MP3CD/WMA/JPEG/DivX5.0 

Marker Search : Yes 

Zoom : Yes 

Marker : Yes 

Repeat 1/ALL : Yes 

Repeat A-B : Yes 

Last Scene Memory : Yes 

Program Play(Track) : Yes 

# of Programmable Tracks : Yes 

Scan : Yes 

Slow : Yes 

VCD Version : 2.0 

Quick Scan : Yes 

Physical 

Size (W x H x D) mm : Gross: 1160 x 381 x 487 

Weight (Kg) : Main: 3.6kg, Gross: 33.6kg 



Function : FM/AM


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The Sherwood will do the trick. How much is it?

I'd forget the second one. You didn't provide Mfgr/model but it sounds like an all-in-one DVD/AMP. We've had lots of forum members regret buying one of these as they quickly run out of connection options. That one looks to have only one or two versus the Sherwod that has 6 or more. But, it is older technology and does not have HDMI switching capability. That's not really a problem - my system doesn't have it either. :grin:

A subwoofer would be a good addition to your system. It's not necessary right now but you'll certainly enjoy movies more if you had one. 

yustr


----------



## deecee (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey there...Cheers for the advice, the one that i didn't mention the Manufacturer was an 'LG'.

The sherwood one, I will probably get for $150 Australian Dollars depending on who else is bidding for it. Currently I have it at $56 with 1 day left  

What would be a reasonable price? 

I'll end up getting a subwoofer also but as you said for now this should do the trick. 

Thanks Again


----------

